# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی فیلم های آلاء

## farhan44

سلام 
بنده قصد دارم فیزیک و شیمی و عربی مو با فیلم های آلاء پیش برم ... هر کدوم در حدود 109 تا 115 جلسه داره. با این حساب از هرکدوم یه روز در میون هم فقط  یک جلسه فیلم ببینم و تست کار نکنم حدودا  اوایل اسفند  تموم میشه 
مشکل من همین تست هست که وقت نمیشه تست بزنم ...... که مطمئنا اگه تست کار نکنم هیچ فایده ای هم نداره ..... نمیدونم چجوری برنامه ریزی کنم .....

----------


## pouyasadeghi

شیمی و عربی خوبه

----------


## Mohsen2

هیچکدوم خوب نیستن خیالتون راحت شیمی مبتکران وفر بخونین عربی هم جامع خیلی سبز وقت خودتون رو با اینا هدر ندید

----------


## Armaghan

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط farhan44


سلام 
بنده قصد دارم فیزیک و شیمی و عربی مو با فیلم های آلاء پیش برم ... هر کدوم در حدود 109 تا 115 جلسه داره. با این حساب از هرکدوم یه روز در میون هم فقط  یک جلسه فیلم ببینم و تست کار نکنم حدودا  اوایل اسفند  تموم میشه 
مشکل من همین تست هست که وقت نمیشه تست بزنم ...... که مطمئنا اگه تست کار نکنم هیچ فایده ای هم نداره ..... نمیدونم چجوری برنامه ریزی کنم .....


سلام بنده خودم شیمی را قصد دارم کارکنم.برنامه  بستگی داره شما فارغ التحصیل باشید و یا دانش آموز. اگه فارغ هستید بنظرم اگر هر روز صبح یه فیلم شیمی ببینید و تست مربوط به اون رو بعدش بزنید یا عصر همان روز ،حدود سه ماه و 20روزه تمام میشه.جمعه ها هم مباحث هفته را دوره کنید.کتابهای خود ایشون (آقاجانی) از انتشارات بیست هست که صورت سؤالهای طرح شده توی فیلمها از اونجاست .برای صرفه جویی در وقت و بی نیاز شدن از یادداشت برداری حین دیدن فیلم شاید تهیه این کتابها کمک کننده باشه( جزواتی برای دانلود هم گذاشته شده که هنوز دانلود نکرده ام و کیفیتش رو نمیدونم که آیا جایگزین کتابهاشون میتونه باشه یانه؟ هرچند پرینت گرفتن از جزوات گرانتر از کتابها میشه هزینه اش.مگراینکه همزمان توی کامپیوتر از روی pdf بخونید). دیدن یه فیلم و همزمان کار کردن تست مستلزم اینه که شما روزی 2/5  الی 3 ساعت روزانه برای شیمی وقت بذارید .که البته با دشوار شدن سطح سؤالات شیمی کنکورهای اخیر لازم هم هست.میتونید زیست را روزی 2 ساعت بخونید و شیمی 3 ساعت.چون زیست با کتاب سریعتر پیش میره.تا اینجا میشه 5ساعت روزانه فقط برای زیست و شیمی. برای فیزیک هم با همون الگوی شیمی کارکنید.ولی  یکروز درمیان با ریاضی بخونید روزی 2-3 ساعت.2 تا اینجا شد حدود 7-8 ساعت.2 ساعت باقیمانده هم عربی ببینید یکروز درمیان تا به عمومیهای دیگه هم برسید.عربی یکروز فیلم ببینید روز بعدش مرور مطالب فیلم  از روی نوشته ها+ تست عربی. اگه کتاب دبیران پرمخاطب آقای ناصح زاده را بگیرید دیگه یادداشت برداری  و نگهداشتن فیلم ضمن دیدن فیلم عربی برای یادداشت برداری لازم نیست و سریعتر پیش میره.
 کلا جز بالا بردن ساعت مطالعه راهی وجود نداره.دیدن این فیلمها توام با تست مستلزم روزی 10ساعت مطالعه روزانه هست البته بنده خودم کند خوان هستم. شاید دیگران با روزی 7-8 ساعت هم بتونند کار را جمع کنند.موفق باشید.*

----------


## Dayi javad

شما قرار نیس که همه ی درسا رو ته سه ماه تمم کنید ! 

و همچنین همه ی جلسه های شیمی هم مثل هم نیس و میبینی ی قسمت وقت بیشتری میخواد ی قسمت وقت کم تری !

شما روزی 1 ساعت( جلسه ) فیلم ببین روز بعد تستشو بزن ! روز در میون خوندن یا روزی 3 ساعت شیمی خوندن جالب نیس !

جمعه هم مرور کن ! در ضمن شما تو تابستون میتونی پایه رو جمع کنی یکم فشرده تر کار کن !!

----------


## Armaghan

*اونچه بالا عرض کردم برای خوندن شیمی کل سه سال و تمام اون 109جلسه بود. اما تابستون میتونید فقط پایه دوم و سوم را کارکنید دوم 34 جلسه است و سوم هم دقیق نمیدونم اما احتمالا همان حدوده تعدادش.و با روزی یه فیلم دیدن تا آخر تابستان تمام میشه شیمی پایه .ضمن اینکه بقول برادرمون لازم نیست تمام درسهارو فشرده تمام کنید .تا 15اردیبهشت هم درسهارو تمام کنید عالیه که بعدش مرور و جمع بندی داشته باشید.*

----------


## Gladiolus

برای شیمی واقعا نمیدونم چی ببینم
به نظرتون کدومشون مناسب تره و مفهومی تر و شیوا تر میگه؟

----------


## Mohsen2

> برای شیمی واقعا نمیدونم چی ببینم
> به نظرتون کدومشون مناسب تره و مفهومی تر و شیوا تر میگه؟


من هر 109قسمت اقاجانی رو دیدم فایده نداشت تا نری کتاب مبتکران رو نخونی بعدش از کتاب فار تست بیشتر حل نکنی نتیجه نمیگیری این اقا جانی سوالی کنکور رو حفظ کرده فقط

----------


## Armin80

سلام مهمتره از همه بستگی به خودت داره رک بگم با یه روزدر میون اقاانی ب هبچ جا نمیرسی چون بعضی فیلماش 40 دیقه است بعضی فیلماش 1ساعت و نیم سعی ن روزی دو تا فیلم ببینی اگه مبیکران داری بعدش سریع نکات مبتکران رو بخون تستاشو بزن(یا هر کتاب تست دیگه من خودم مبتکران با تکمیلیش رو خیلی قبول دارم) عربی و فیزیک هم همینطور اما کلا بگم با یه روز در میون الا (کلا درس خوندن باهاش)بعید میدونم بتونی خیلی خوب بزنی کنکورو

----------


## Gladiolus

> سلام مهمتره از همه بستگی به خودت داره رک بگم با یه روزدر میون اقاانی ب هبچ جا نمیرسی چون بعضی فیلماش 40 دیقه است بعضی فیلماش 1ساعت و نیم سعی ن روزی دو تا فیلم ببینی اگه مبیکران داری بعدش سریع نکات مبتکران رو بخون تستاشو بزن(یا هر کتاب تست دیگه من خودم مبتکران با تکمیلیش رو خیلی قبول دارم) عربی و فیزیک هم همینطور اما کلا بگم با یه روز در میون الا (کلا درس خوندن باهاش)بعید میدونم بتونی خیلی خوب بزنی کنکورو


حتی عربی؟

----------


## Ali77

دوستان به نظرتون توی دروس شیمی و عربی خوندن مبتکران و خیلی سبز کمک کننده تره یا دیدن فیلمای آقاجانی و ناصح زاده؟

----------


## Qazale

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ali77


دوستان به نظرتون توی دروس شیمی و عربی خوندن مبتکران و خیلی سبز کمک کننده تره یا دیدن فیلمای آقاجانی و ناصح زاده؟



بنظر من دیدن فیلم های مهندس آقاجانی خیلی خیلی کمک کننده و مفیده!!! عااااالیه واقعا_

----------


## Amin ZD

> دوستان به نظرتون توی دروس شیمی و عربی خوندن مبتکران و خیلی سبز کمک کننده تره یا دیدن فیلمای آقاجانی و ناصح زاده؟


از نظر اموزش اقاجانی و ناصح زاده 
ولی نباید تست رو بزاری کنار ،* باید تست زیاد کار کنی !‌ اگه تست کار نکنی درسنامه هر چقدرم خوب باشه به دردت نمیخوره*

----------


## politician

> _
> 
> 
> بنظر من دیدن فیلم های مهندس آقاجانی خیلی خیلی کمک کننده و مفیده!!! عااااالیه واقعا_


 شکیبیان بهتره

----------


## Qazale

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط politician


شکیبیان بهتره



این نظر من بود_

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> من هر 109قسمت اقاجانی رو دیدم فایده نداشت تا نری کتاب مبتکران رو نخونی بعدش از کتاب فار تست بیشتر حل نکنی نتیجه نمیگیری این اقا جانی سوالی کنکور رو حفظ کرده فقط


دلیل نمیشه برای همه اینطور باشه دوست عزیز
توهین نکنین 
و با لحنتون مشخصه هیچگونه اطلاعاتی ندارین

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

ی چیز فهمیدم که از این انجمن خیلی کم کمک بگیرم چیزی حدود 60 درصد بچه هاش روی تعصبشون نظر میدن و آدمو گمراه میکنن 
شاید بعدا به حرفم پی ببری

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> برای شیمی واقعا نمیدونم چی ببینم
> به نظرتون کدومشون مناسب تره و مفهومی تر و شیوا تر میگه؟


ببینین اگه سطح شیمیتون ضعیفه اقاجانی اگه نه خوبه شکیباییان در کل کلاس کنکور 2 برای دانشاموزانی هست که پایه خوبی ندارن

----------

